
Impossible Burger comes to Bay Area grocery stores - gnicholas
https://www.sfchronicle.com/food/article/Impossible-Burger-comes-to-Bay-Area-grocery-15205534.php
======
gnicholas
I was wondering why it rolled out in LA before SF, given that the company is
based in RWC. Glad that it's here, and definitely looking forward to trying it
out in my own kitchen/bbq.

